# Who are the Rally staff



## nukeadmin

Well in an effort to put faces to names I have added a new rally staff page

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/rally-staff.html

It is accessible from the top nav bar under the following options:-
Rally/Tours->Rally Staff Info

There are a couple of assistants pictures to be added but its mostly complete so open to comments


----------



## cabby

I just wondered why it was thought neccessary.or is this only open to subscribers.

cabby


----------



## nukeadmin

it wasn't "necessary", it was simply so that members who were rallying (especially those doing so with MHF for the first time) would be able to see who the rally staff were 

And easily see who their local rep was and so if they knew of a good venue they could easily see who it was and contact them


----------



## cabby

I understand your reason, was just concerned that this would become available on google.   Most clubs make sure we all know the rally marshalls etc. then we know who to shout at. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

all these little tweaks, have you time on your hands young man. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## nukeadmin

> all these little tweaks, have you time on your hands young man


not exactly cabby I was up working until 0045 this morning, I have to run ODB during the day / answer queries on here etc, its only after "work" that i can actually work !


----------



## cabby

Yes I know what you mean. got the T shirt somewhere in the back of the wardrobe. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## Spacerunner

Great to see updated photos. Last one of Gaspode (Ken) had him still in short trousers. :lol:


----------

